# May 18 & 19 seminar with Guro Dan Inosanto in Michigan



## florentinUSDM (Feb 20, 2009)

May 18 & 19 seminar with Guro Dan Inosanto in Michigan, plus a map and a list of hotels.  Feel free to pass the information on to others that may be interested.  If you have any questions or comments, please let us know.  

David & Lynda Hatch
Attributive Martial Arts, Inc.
Canton, Michigan
(--(734)981-1774
:--www.attributivemartialarts.com


----------



## arnisador (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sure it'll be great! Good luck!


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sure it will be a great seminar.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 22, 2009)

florentinUSDM said:


> May 18 & 19 seminar with Guro Dan Inosanto in Michigan, plus a map and a list of hotels.  Feel free to pass the information on to others that may be interested.  If you have any questions or comments, please let us know.
> 
> David & Lynda Hatch
> Attributive Martial Arts, Inc.
> ...




Dave Hatch is a good guy. 

Check out his club and also some good training with Guro Inosanto.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the seminar is May 16th and 17th (the weekend) and not the Monday and Tuesday as posted above...better be as that is when I've booked my hotel room and time off work 

Shawn


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 21, 2009)

Have fun!  It is always a good time training with Guro Dan!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 21, 2009)

sounds great! good luck!


----------



## simplicity (Apr 23, 2009)

Hope everyone has a great time...


Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 23, 2009)

florentinUSDM said:


> May 18 & 19 seminar with Guro Dan Inosanto in Michigan, plus a map and a list of hotels.  Feel free to pass the information on to others that may be interested.  If you have any questions or comments, please let us know.
> 
> David & Lynda Hatch
> Attributive Martial Arts, Inc.
> ...



Best of luck. I have some Kali friends here in Toronto who have trained with Guro Inosanto in the States and have wonderful things to say about him. They also trained with his daughter, and said she was very nice. I believe the Inosantos have a very good rep for their seminars.


----------



## destructautomaton (Apr 26, 2009)

Always loved going to dan inosanto seminars.  He is a library of information that just flows out of him. Is it true that he will be retiring from the seminar circuit this year or what I heard just a rumor?


----------

